

The Curse of Too Much (Venture) Money - olivercameron
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/09/the-curse-of-too-much-venture-money/262952/

======
pclark
The fact Colour raised $40M is irrelevant to the fact Colour is struggling.
They just keep making bad products.

